# Big Z's new logo



## Diva Q (May 29, 2007)

Patrick is such a great artist. 

Looks great.


----------



## Bruce B (May 29, 2007)

I like it!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 30, 2007)

That dude should advertise here!!  DAMN IT!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 30, 2007)

Sweet!  Love it


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Z, I'm at work and can't see it but I'll check it out at home.
> 
> I hear you may be coming to Dayton for the competition in July.  You gonna be able to make it?



Ditto...  :?


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 30, 2007)

patrick does a fine job and having that spicewine smoker in the background makes it look that much better!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 30, 2007)

Looks great. Nice concept. I think the ribs should be a lil smaller though....and have some more definition between bones.
[smilie=a_whyme.gif] 

(yeah I realize it's just a sketch)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 1, 2007)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> Hey guys!!
> I talked to Patrick today and he sent me the following pencil sketch for my new logo.



I like it!!!!


----------

